# My lovies.



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

This is my newest rat, Lou. I know I shouldn't have bought any of my babies from a pet store, but I couldn't help myself with him in particular. He was living alone in a cage for I don't know how long and he was sure to be snake food. 

The woman at the store actually asked me if he was going to be a pet, and was probably shocked when I said he was. (He's bruxing as I type this up. xD) And as she was boxing him up she just kept saying how happy she was that he was going to a good home. 

And although I didn't really want a rat with pink eyes, his personality is wonderful and he's wormed his way into my heart. He's just perfect. <3<3 









These are my first two babies. Oscar's the one on the left and Templeton is on the right. 

If anyone could tell me what color they are that would be great since I have no idea. xD 

I love these two as well, they're just too funny and I always get a good laugh when I watch them.


----------



## xchrissygx (Jan 31, 2011)

aww soo cute


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

PEW's are my fave <3
Cute rats


----------



## xchrissygx (Jan 31, 2011)

Kiko said:


> PEW's are my fave <3
> Cute rats


i think baby pews are really cute


----------



## Lil_Rattie (Mar 13, 2011)

My boys are the same! They have pink eyes too, odd. What is PEWS?


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

PEWS = pink eyed whites 

They are adorable!


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Aw, thanks everyone. ^-^


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

aw! they're adorable! The last two are hooded rats, i know that much. lol


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for identifying them for me. ;3


----------

